# Beginning to worry about Herb



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

Herbert my lovely guinea pig turns 4 on Wednesday. I have just put him in his indoor winter time cage as it is starting to get cold now. I have noticed that he has lost a lot of weight when normally he would be packing it on a bit around this time of year. There are no signs of worms, no vomiting, no diarrhoea, no other symptoms at all. His eyes are still bright and he is still "talking", eating fine and drinking fine, but no weight gain. Is this likely to be due to his age do you think? Or is a visit to the vets necessarry? I really hope not


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

take him to the vets and get his teeth checked, dental problems can make it hard to actually swallow food, so while they make a good show of eating, and look to be eating fine, they actually are not


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I agree with Miss on this one, it sounds like teeth troubles I'm afraid


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

thank you for the advice, Im not off until Thursday will see if mum can take him tomorrow for me xxxx


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

how did he get on at the vets?


----------

